# Big difference between 25c and 28c tires?



## boomer-sooner (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm looking at getting a set of Conti GP 4Seasons, but does anyone have any opinions on the difference in "ride" of 25c and 28c tires? I'm looking for something that I can put a little less air pressure into and thus increase traction on slick winter roads. Will 28c tires make a difference? Will 28c tires even fit on a CAAD8? Any other ideas for winter tires?


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Some brake calipers will not open wide enough for 28s. So they have to be inflated after you put them on the bike. More rubber on the road is always good on ice. But under those conditions, if your tire pressure is to low, you'll be more prone to have flats. Changing a tire on a cold winter’s day is the worst.


----------

